# fishin trip



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys and gal I am trying get a kayak club and running for fishing and do some fishin on the yorkes Stansbury to pondie but I don't know how to start it and meeting place once month this what I am thinking in doing would I have to charge a fee if so we can make it fishin comp so if you have any ideas let me know please I am going out to night at Stansbury all night tell the morning


----------

